# Looking for a D&D game in Charleston, SC



## ALAWUNTOHIMSELF (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi, I am a mature person looking for a D&D game somewhere in or around Charleston, SC.


----------



## Treebore (May 18, 2008)

Have you found the Green Dragon yet? They are on the road going to Northwoods Mall from the I-26 exit (Northwoods BLVD?), at the other end of the Plaza from the Ice Skating Rink.


----------



## ALAWUNTOHIMSELF (Jun 1, 2008)

Yup, I found it and even joined a weekly game there. thank you


----------



## Treebore (Jun 4, 2008)

Do me a favor, tell Beowulf, Scott, or Adrianna that an old customer/friend said hello and hopes they are doing well. I don't remember if they knew my online name though.


A good clue would probably be, "He said he would never just knock on your door and enter your house ever again. He would wait to be invited in."

Plus my last name is Miller.


----------



## ALAWUNTOHIMSELF (Jun 4, 2008)

Treebore, I will let them know next time I see them.


----------



## Treebore (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks! They are good people.


----------

